# Insurance ???s



## ladderslug (Nov 1, 2010)

I am paying $600 a year for $300,000 of liability insurance with a $1000 deductible. I can bump it up to $1,000,000 for $1200 a year. I do mainly residential work. I only use ropes, no bucket trucks or anything. Anyone know of another company that is cheaper, but good to work with?


----------



## ctrees4$ (Nov 2, 2010)

Anyone know of another company that is cheaper, but good to work with? Cheap and good are two words rarely used at the same time. You get what you pay for. Insurance is one of those things you just got to have but hope to never use.


----------



## ladderslug (Nov 2, 2010)

Agreed


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 6, 2010)

I would have to say that the price you have is pretty cheap!
I pay about 2400 a year for a Mil. I have PEKIN Insurance, their billing is confusing, so I pay whole year up front, eliminating the confusion!


----------

